# Stereo options in 99 Avant



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

I am curious to know what my options are. I currently have a concert I. it works great, but the tape deck is busted and I would like to use my ipod occasionally. I do have an aftermarket deck I could throw in, but have read that the stock units tend to work better. Is it possible to get a symphony I and swap out the dash pieces from a 2000 or up? I've scoured the web and can't find much documentation on this. Stock system is the bose system if that makes any difference.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Stereo options in 99 Avant (Dan0384)*

copied from an old post:
probably the easiest vag install in my opinion is this car... 
Youll need a 99-9100, 70-1787 (make sure its got the rca plugs on it, these are you speaker wires...) and depending on the antenna type, a 40vw10 or an eu10. good luck... Oh yeah and youll need vw keys to pull the radio, find them at walmart or autozone.
search: bose concert aftermarket


----------



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Stereo options in 99 Avant (ironmule)*

Are those part numbers? If so, what are they for? I don't really want to add my aftermarket unit, which is what it looks like you're pointing me towards.


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Stereo options in 99 Avant (Dan0384)*

metra part numbers for aftermarket radio harness


----------



## Dan0384 (Jan 26, 2010)

Can anyone tell me if the wiring harness is at least the same between the concert I and Symphony I?


----------

